# Campagnolo Flatbar Shifters



## ComesAtime

I bought some Veloce flatbar shifters. Is anyone using these? Do I really need to hunt down a Flatbar Front mech or can I use a QS mech? I have heard conflicting answers. Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## cs1

I've been wanting to try a set for a couple of years. Who has them in stock? None of the UK sellers seem to have any interest in them. US sellers say nobody wants them. Shimano is selling a whole lot of their FB shifters.


----------



## ComesAtime

I bought a new set off ebay.. 150..


----------



## bikerjulio

ComesAtime said:


> I bought some Veloce flatbar shifters. Is anyone using these? Do I really need to hunt down a Flatbar Front mech or can I use a QS mech? I have heard conflicting answers. Thanks for any info in advance.


I've been an ebayer for 5 yrs now and have only seen FB FD come up once. I believe the only difference was slightly more leverage. The short answer is that you may not have much choice but experimenting with either QS or the more recent "universal" 10 spd model FD


----------



## Topher

I think the veloce flat bar FD is a top pull FD (like a mountain bike) I don't know if that means the shifters won't work with a road FD or not....


----------



## bikerjulio

Topher said:


> I think the veloce flat bar FD is a top pull FD (like a mountain bike) I don't know if that means the shifters won't work with a road FD or not....


No, they looked very much like a conventional FD. you can research on the campy parts site and see.


----------



## bikerjulio

I got home & checked. p 43 of the 2006 parts manual (online at the campy site) shows a pic with a conventional looking FD but with a longer arm.


----------



## zamboni

ComesAtime said:
 

> I bought some Veloce flatbar shifters. Is anyone using these? Do I really need to hunt down a Flatbar Front mech or can I use a QS mech? I have heard conflicting answers. Thanks for any info in advance.


This is my setup and you must use the QS FD in order to work with FB shifters.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*I love my SRAM Double Tap flat bar shifters.*



ComesAtime said:


> I bought some Veloce flatbar shifters. Is anyone using these? Do I really need to hunt down a Flatbar Front mech or can I use a QS mech? I have heard conflicting answers. Thanks for any info in advance.


 Another type you might want to try. :thumbsup:


----------



## ComesAtime

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Another type you might want to try. :thumbsup:


No, I wouldn't..:thumbsup:


----------



## cs1

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Another type you might want to try. :thumbsup:


SRAM looks nice but I don't think the 1:1 will interface with a Campy drivetrain. In my case I've got Campy on all my bikes. I'd loose my shirt selling it off and using SRAM.


----------



## ComesAtime

bikerjulio said:


> I've been an ebayer for 5 yrs now and have only seen FB FD come up once. I believe the only difference was slightly more leverage. The short answer is that you may not have much choice but experimenting with either QS or the more recent "universal" 10 spd model FD


there are 2 sets up right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ERGOPOWER-Campa...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item5d2829fb59


----------



## cs1

Do they really need a special front der?


----------



## zamboni

Correct you need to have the QS FD otherwise it will have difficult shifting from middle to big rig chainring.


----------



## ComesAtime

zamboni said:


> Correct you need to have the QS FD otherwise it will have difficult shifting from middle to big rig chainring.


I'm using a non QS and it works perfect. It's on a double though.


----------



## cs1

ComesAtime said:


> I'm using a non QS and it works perfect. It's on a double though.


That bike is so nice.


----------



## zamboni

ComesAtime said:


> I'm using a non QS and it works perfect. It's on a double though.



But not for a triple sharp looking bike.


----------



## ComesAtime

cs1 said:


> That bike is so nice.


It's a love hate for people. I love it as well.


----------



## desmond88

ComesAtime said:


> It's a love hate for people. I love it as well.


i love it too~~


----------



## kbwh

Late to the party, but anyway: That's beautiful, ComesATime.


----------



## Fai Mao

Hi 

I use these as well on one of my bikes.
I have four other flat bar road bikes all with different groups so I can perhaps offer a little perspective

The shifting
The Campagnolo shifters are odd. They have a slightly longer learning curve to use because the action is Push/Pull and uses the thumb and fore-finger rather than just the thumb but once you figure them out the push/push on MTB systems seems really odd. So I guess I would say they grow on you. Other than the push/pull mechanism they really perform well. What you get for this oddness is the ability to change three gears at a time rather than one in back

The shifting throw is different on the Campy units. This is really neither bad nor good but it takes some getting used to.

Other Oddities
If you use a triple you must have either a Campagnolo QS derailleur OR an old Shimano Deore. When I ordered the parts for the bike with the Campy flat bar some of the parts didn't come in so rather than wait I dipped into the dead parts box and a Deore FD was the only one that could be made to work. I don't know why the Deore worked but it did, however, the cage required quite a bit of, shall we say adjustment. 

Even with the proper derailleur and a Campy crank the front is a little persnickety to get adjusted right but once dialed in it works well.

That said the shifting is precise and quick, they don't miss shifts and they seem to be reliable

What Campy got right
The brake levers just work tremendously well. Good feel not mushy, long enough very solid.

This may sound trivial but the gear indicators are very well placed. I have used several other brands and the indicator window was always difficult to see. The gear indicator on Campy flat bar units is easy to read and doesn't get hidden under the bar

Once you get used to the Push/Pull system these things shift really well. Very fast easy to use. 

What they got wrong
There is no quick release on the brakes which means you need to get another brand brake

The pull trigger to take the chain to a smaller sprocket could be three or four mm closer to the brake lever or possibly a little bit longer. It is a bit difficult to reach

I would have split the shifter from the brake 

Be Careful
There are two versions of these shifters. One for Cantilever brakes and one for caliper brakes

Just for reference the flat bar bikes I have:
Soma San Marcos WE/ Veloce -10 speed
Sam Hillborne w/Suntour XC-Pro-8 speed
Vitus Stag w/Campagnolo Bullet - 8 speed
Unknown Aluminum frame W/Microshift - 9 speed
Mongoose Utility bike W/SRAM – 8 speed

View attachment 278899


----------



## cs1

Fai Mao said:


> Be Careful
> There are two versions of these shifters. One for Cantilever brakes and one for caliper brakes


Caliper and cantilever should use the same lever. Did you mean Linear Pull V-Brakes? I think that's what the box is marked. If you search old parts diagrams there are 2 different levers available as spares.


----------



## Fai Mao

cs1 said:


> Caliper and cantilever should use the same lever. Did you mean Linear Pull V-Brakes? I think that's what the box is marked. If you search old parts diagrams there are 2 different levers available as spares.


Yes I meant V-Brakes


----------



## Gumba

I installed this flat bar set up on my wife's bike a while back. The problem I'm having is inconsistent shifting from the middle ring to the big ring. Sometimes it works, other times not. In one of the earlier posts it mentioned using a QS FD (Record) front derailleur, other wise there will be shifting issues going from the mid to the big ring. 
I'm using the QS Record derailleur circa early 2000, is there another fd I should be using?


----------

